# Salzhering?



## Torskfisk (19. April 2005)

Moin , moin!|wavey: 
Ich fahre demnächst für ein paar Tage nach Dänemark und wollt für den "Ernstfall" vorbereitet sein, dass es wieder reichlich Heringe gibt. Ich hatte vor die in Salz einzulegen und dann später zu räuchern.
Nun die offenen Fragen, (eigentlich ist mir das alles ein Rätsel)  #c 
Was muss ich da beachten? 
Die ganzen Heringe einlegen oder ausgenommen? 
Wie lange geht das ?   ;+ 
Wie muss ich die Jung`s vorbereiten bevor sie in die Tonne kommen? 
Wie lange brauchen so vorbereitete Fische dann noch Temperatur?
Und wieviel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Und um den Hering nur über Salz haltbar zu machen brauchst Du viel Salz und musst lange Zeit einlegen. Das heisst dann auch, dass Du sie vor dem Räuchern z. B. erst mal wieder wässern müsstest.

Salz ist nicht unbedingt die beste Konservierungsmethode. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, lieber die Fische einzufrieren und nach Bedarf und Laune zuzubereiten - auch räuchern. Dann kannst Du die aufgetauten Heringe in Lake nach Deinem Geshmack einlegen und musst vorher nicht noch wässern, würde in meinen Augen viel einfacher und letztlich auch geschmacklich besser sein.


----------



## Wendeg48 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Hallo Thoeskfisk

da kann ich Thomas nur beipflichten.Wenn du später Räuchern willst ist salzen nicht besonders.Ich salze Heringe ein aber verwende sie anschließend als Grundbasis zum sauer einlegen oder für Heringssalate.haltbar sind sie im Salz gut 3 Monate bei kühler Lagerung und immer mit Lake bedeckt.
Gruß Wendeg48


----------



## Torskfisk (20. April 2005)

*AW: Salzhering?*

@ Thomas9904 + Wendeg48
Danke für die Tip´s. Wie lange kann ich Heringe einfrieren? Sollte ich dann gleich die Kiemen entfernen?


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Salzhering?*

auch wenn ich riesig respekt vor thomas sein berufskochküchenwissen habe, möchte ich seinen tip mit dem einfrieren doch etwas mit vorsicht geniessen. allerdings will ich ehrlichkeitshalber dabei schreiben, dass ich keine heringe esse, die ich nicht selber habe sterben sehen und eingefrohrene solche nur noch als köder betrachte... das beste was du mit fangfrischem hering anfangen kannst, ist direkt auf eis legen und am gleichen tag noch zubereiten, zur not auch noch am tag danach. wenn wir mal nicht so pingelig sind, kann hering, enthauptet und ausgenommen, sprich mit der schere vom nacken her das genick durchtrennt, ebenfalls mit der schere einige millimeter um die analöffnung dieselbe weggeschnitten, damit beim abreissen des kopfes (inklusive kiemen) die eingeweide problemlos entfernt werden können. der danach kalt abgespülte eiskalte heringsrumpf wird am besten glasiert, sprich mit eiskaltem wasser übergossen, so dass er in einem eismantel eingeschlossen ist und dann eingefrohren wird. so würde ich ihn nach ein allerhöchstens zwei(!) wochen auftauen und zubereiten wollen. danach, ist er in vielen situationen ein hervorragender köder... ein weiterer tip ist, den fangfrischen heringsrumpf zu entgräten um ihn dann in einer sosse aus dosentomaten, zwiebeln, schwarzem pfeffer und salz, die vorher ein paar stunden köchelnd eingedickt wurde, im backofen zu gratinieren. ist ein gedicht, vor allem auch kalt aufs brot.


----------



## Angel-Walter (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Muß das Thema Salzhering nochmals aufgreifen.Ich hatte jahrelang Hering eingezalzen und es hatte immer gelkappt.Nun seit 2 Jahren,die gleiche Methode wie früher,hält sich der eingesalzene Hering nicht mehr.Es hat sich an der Art nichts geändert,unter anderem,hat man mir empfohlen kein Jodiertes Salz zu verwenden,welches ich berücksichtigt habe.Nun werde ich.die Heringe,welche ich einfroste,nach der Kühltruhe,in Salz legen.


----------



## juchte (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Salzhering?*

ich mache den salzhering wie folgt
fische ausnehmen Schuppen köpfe ab und waschen
ein gefäß aus steingut,porzellan oder plastik,auf jedenfall *kein* *metall*
zwei hände satz auf den boden geben und die erste lage heringe einstapeln mit dem bauch nach unten dicht an dicht dann wieder zwei hände salz drauf geben und die nächste lage heringe jetzt aber vesetzt immer kreuzweise so geht es weiter bis der behälter voll ist zum schluß zwei tassen wasser vorsichtig an dern rand einfüllen,das ganze mit einem teller abdecken und kühl stellen,
nach ein paar tagen bidet sich eine lake und aufpassen dass kein hering aus der lage rausschaut sonst können sie schnell verdorben sein nach 3-4 wochen kann man schon mal probieren
viel spass wünscht juchte


----------



## MarioDD (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Salzhering?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ Thomas9904 + Wendeg48
> Danke für die Tip´s. Wie lange kann ich Heringe einfrieren? Sollte ich dann gleich die Kiemen entfernen?


 
jo die Kiemen immer raus- sonnst kanns beim räuchern hässliche Blutspuren geben, welche dann am Fisch herunterlaufen...|bigeyes


----------



## Malagacosta (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Hallo an alle,
schaut mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2000489#post2000489


----------



## Heilbutt (24. April 2009)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Hallo an alle Salz-Experten,
aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich ein paar Fragen zum Salzhering:

Ich hatte mir über Ostern aus Kappeln zwei Eimer Salzhering gemacht, einmal komplette, unausgenommene Fische und einmal ausgenommene, jeweils in einen Plastikeimer mit purem
Salz eingeschichtet, ohne Flüssigkeit, Deckel drauf, kühl gestellt.
Das hatte ich im Vorjahr - nur mit ausgenommenen Heringen - auch schon gemacht. Es hat auch funktioniert, die letzten haben ein Jahr gehalten, waren zum Schluss jedoch "etwas trocken"!?!
Einige Leute haben mir in diesem Jahr noch dazu geraten es mit unausgenommenen Fischen zu versuchen, was ich ja nun getan habe (ich hab sie vorher noch etwas "abgestreift")

Nun die Fragen:
Gibt´s Erfahrungen darüber ob man Wasser beimengen soll, damit das Fleisch weicher bleibt??
Was passiert mit den unausgenommenen Heringen?
"Reifen" die irgendwie zu was Matjesartigen??
Gibt es eine Mindestlagerzeit für Salzhering, oder könnte ich die ersten jetzt nach knapp zehn Tagen schon wieder entnehmen und z.B. auf den Grill schmeissen??
Eignet sich Salzhering zum räuchern??

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MarioDD (24. April 2009)

*AW: Salzhering?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nun die Fragen:
> Gibt´s Erfahrungen darüber ob man Wasser beimengen soll, damit das Fleisch weicher bleibt??


nein-nix Wasser! Salz entzieht dem Fisch das Wasser-was auch gewünscht ist.



> Was passiert mit den unausgenommenen Heringen?
> "Reifen" die irgendwie zu was Matjesartigen??


Jo-wenn du die vorher Gekehlt hast-d.h. Kiemen raus/Kehlschnitt und ausbluten lassen. Einfacher ists mit Matjesreifer



> Gibt es eine Mindestlagerzeit für Salzhering, oder könnte ich die ersten jetzt nach knapp zehn Tagen schon wieder entnehmen


naja , 3-4 wochen sollten die schon im Salz liegen



> und z.B. auf den Grill schmeissen??


ist Quatsch: dann kannst du die auch einfrieren und danach grillen


> Eignet sich Salzhering zum räuchern??


eher nicht-hier gilt das oben gesagte


----------



## Heilbutt (25. April 2009)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Danke für die promptem Antworten.
Von dem Matjesreifer haben ich 6 Päckchen hier liegen.
Mach ich demnächst mal...
Ich habe die Fische nicht gekehlt, und die Kiemen sind noch
drin. Davon hatten meinen "Berater" nichts erwähnt!|kopfkrat

Ich wills genau wissen: Warum sollten die Heringe mind. 3-4 Wochen im Salz liegen? Ich meine, was ist wenn ich sie jetzt schon entnehme?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MarioDD (25. April 2009)

*AW: Salzhering?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Danke für die promptem Antworten.
> Von dem Matjesreifer haben ich 6 Päckchen hier liegen.
> Mach ich demnächst mal...
> Ich habe die Fische nicht gekehlt, und die Kiemen sind noch
> ...


das salz ist ja nicht nur dafür da, dass der hering salzig schmeckt-sondern auch, dass dieser konserviert und dem fleisch das wasser entzogen wird und damit das fleisch eine andere konsistenz bekommt.
du sollst ja auch den salzhering-wenn er fertig ist , 24 stunden wässern. nicht weil er so salzig ist-sondern, damit das fleisch wieder die ursprünglichen eigenschaften erhält. (ähnlich dem stockfisch) nach 10 tagen hast du einfach nur "gesalzenen" hering. das ist ähnlich wie beim wein: der braucht auch seine zeit , um zu nem wohlschmeckenden gesöff zu reifen. erst hast du most, dann federweißer und irgendwann später-einen wein. je nach zuckeranteil (öchsle) trocken oder halbtrocken...


----------



## Timmi123 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Hallo an die Fachleute.
Ich lebe in Thailand, meine Thaifrau hat mit meiner Hilfe einen Fisch Bistro eröffnet. Gefrorene Heringe kann ich kaufen. Ich brauche aber Salzhering. Kann ich zeitweise auch kaufen,ist aber so teuer das es sich nicht lohnt. Wer kennt ein Rezept wie ich meine Frostheringe zu schmackhaften Salzhering verarbeiten kann. Wenn ihr mal nach Phuket kommen solltet dürft ihr probieren.
Danke in voraus Timmi23


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Salzhering?*

Hallo, im Frühjahr habe ich mir aus verschiedenen Internetrezepten meinen eigenen "Traumhering" gebastelt, nur leider habe ich vergessen, wie ich es genau gemacht habe. Ich glaube, dass ich die Heringe (ausgenommen und gewaschen) für 2 Tage in Salz eingelegt habe, mit Bauch nach unten. Dann habe ich sie rausgenommen und die Mittelgräte rausgedrückt. Die "filetierten" Fische habe ich dann in eine Essiglösung mit diversen Gewürzen für 2 / 3 Tage eingelegt. Das war so lecker! Meint ihr, dass das so war? Ich will die Fische auch zügig essen, also auf Haltbarkeit kam es mir gar nicht an. Vielen Dank!


----------

